# Advice on building up single speed cross bike?



## onetrackmind (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello all. My beloved winter training/commuter/city bike was recently stolen, which has left me sad but excited to build something to replace it. I had a Redline 925 that I set up with drops (instead of bullhorns) and cross tires. I'm looking to build a comparable setup (but with an actual cross or road frame) and I'd like to keep the whole project around $750. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on building up a single speed cross bike. In particular, am I limited to using a cross-specific frame or could I equally snag a track or road frame with horizontal dropouts, throw a cross-fork on it, etc. What would be the downsides of using one of those frames? I've read the Sheldon Brown blurb on building up single speeds, but a cross single speed seems like a different beast from what I've heard. This would be my first build project, so any advice would be appreciated. Doing some basic research at this point before I start pulling the trigger on the frame and components. Many thanks!


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantom Cross Uno, replace whatever parts you like.


----------



## onetrackmind (Aug 5, 2010)

*Motobecane?*

I'm probably kicking a dead horse that has gotten its fair share of physical abuse on these forums, but isn't Motobecane pretty bottom-of-the-barrell-ish? I put serious mileage on my last single speed cross bike and wasn't shy about riding it in some nasty conditions. How much can I really trust the Motobecane frame?

Aren't there some other, higher quality but reasonably priced (no more than $450) single speed cross frames out there?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

There is always the Specialized Tricross Singlecross but I don't know if they just sell the frame. Maybe the Cyclocross forum would be better for you to post in.


----------



## onetrackmind (Aug 5, 2010)

*Many thanks...*

Blakcloud...that's probably a good idea. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

https://allcitycycles.com/bikes/nature_boy/


----------



## city41 (Jul 18, 2009)

that thing is purdy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

remember, cross forks are longer (and have mor erake than track forks), so you'll throw off the geo

the ubiquitous cross check would fit the bill... or used bianchi san jose or any number of others


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

onetrackmind said:


> could I equally snag a track or road frame with horizontal dropouts, throw a cross-fork on it, etc. What would be the downsides of using one of those frames?


your rear brake/tire clearance will be an issue on those frames. Let alone "throwing a cross fork on it".

Get a 'cross specific frame, preferably meant for gears so you can always convert it if you choose. Sliding drops are also preferred. 

Here's my Bianchi CX that I "race" in Singlespeed class. And also run it as a roadie fixie off-season. Just change tires and gearing and go!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree with your sliding drops comment. The VooDoo Wazoo comes with these, is disc and cantilever compatible, has a carbon fork and costs around $500.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

If you can find one in your size, I think they were discontinued.

I converted a Bianchi Volpe which has short horizontal dropouts. Not sold as just a frame, I bought mine used. An advantage over the San Jose is the ability to convert to gears and run 130mm hubs (any road wheel) for SS usage.

The All-City is a really pretty frame. I do not know how it rides, but I know a guy who just built one and seems to like it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

m_s said:


> I converted a Bianchi Volpe which has short horizontal dropouts. Not sold as just a frame, I bought mine used. An advantage over the San Jose is the ability to convert to gears and run 130mm hubs (any road wheel) for SS usage.




san joses are also spaced at 130


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Felt Breed?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> san joses are also spaced at 130


Oh, I wasn't aware. Still, the Volpe can be converted back to gears.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

I picked up my 09 Breed for $580 brand spanky new off ebay.

My first SS cx bike and i love it, I feel sad for the 2 carbon roadies and the 2 geared cross bikes and the full squish mtb that sit in the basement...

Just building a set of 135mm spaced tubbies to throw on her for cross season.


----------

